# Where to stay in Rome/Bari?



## latfla (Jul 1, 2013)

Good morning. Am planning on moving to Southern Italy next year & I would like to visit before making my final decision. I'll be flying into Rome, spend 2-3 days there, and then head south. Can anyone recommend a relatively inexpensive/good pensione or convent to stay at in Rome and/or in Bari, from personal experience? Been checking out quite a few On-Line sites, but I would like to hear a recommendation from someone's who has actually stayed at any of these places. Thanks.


----------

